# No glowing spots?!



## Brecht (May 14, 2020)

So spoiler for those who don’t know, but planting 10.000 bells in a glowing spot wil give you 30.000 bells when it is a fully grown tree.

Now I had a nice thing going, harvesting these bells everyday and everything was fine. But since the last few days, I don’t see any glowing spots anymore? I have searched my island multiple times and it is nowhere to be found! Now I don’t know if this is because the system feels like I have to many trees? Or no free spots? Which seems strange to me, since there are still enough open spaces and I have 5 stars so according to Isabelle I do not have too many trees.

Is anybody else experiencing this problem? Or does someone know why I don’t get any glowing spots anymore? Kinda miss my 20k profit...


----------



## Noshoes_Johnson (May 14, 2020)

You can actually plant 99,000 Bells and get 3x99 from the tree that grows. As far as them not spawning I'm honestly not sure. Mine still spawn everyday but I only have 4 stars and still plenty of open space. I would just check every "nook and cranny" (get it?, i know I'm not that funny) on your island. If it was a space issue i would assume fossils and such wouldnt pop either.


----------



## Brecht (May 14, 2020)

Noshoes_Johnson said:


> You can actually plant 99,000 Bells and get 3x99 from the tree that grows. As far as them not spawning I'm honestly not sure. Mine still spawn everyday but I only have 4 stars and still plenty of open space. I would just check every "nook and cranny" (get it?, i know I'm not that funny) on your island. If it was a space issue i would assume fossils and such wouldnt pop either.


 
Yeah (I did like your pun), but since it’s not a 100% guaranteed that you will get full profit from 99.000 I plant 10.000. I really checked everywhere! And I indeed still get 4 fossils etc.


----------



## Nooblord (May 14, 2020)

I had a glowing spot appear at the same spot for weeks, recently I moved a tree near the spot once space down and now it doesn’t appear there or anywhere in my town.

I inly planted money trees when I was in the beginning stages of the game, so it’s not a huge loss to me. Still don’t get why it doesn’t spawn anymore.


----------



## Kadori (May 14, 2020)

Do you have blind spots on your island? pressing x to go into your pocket in blind spots can help adjust view in those areas :3


----------



## Noshoes_Johnson (May 14, 2020)

Kadori said:


> Do you have blind spots on your island? pressing x to go into your pocket in blind spots can help adjust view in those areas :3



That was going to be my next suggestion. Check all the blind spots hidden behind houses/stores/etc.


----------



## Xeleron (May 14, 2020)

Did you happen to check behind your villagers houses and behind all buildings? I was visiting someone once and while flying over their island, I saw that they had a fossil right behind one of their villagers houses! Impossible to see if you aren't flying or looking behind buildings!


----------



## stiney (May 14, 2020)

It's a ground cover issue. The glowing spot needs at least a 3x3 empty spot in which to spawn, maybe bigger--it won't spawn next to flowers or anything. When my flowers and weeds get out of control I find I need to go through and clear them up because the money spot stops spawning. I only have a couple spots where it can spawn right now so I also move the saplings to places where a tree could grow but a money spot wouldn't spawn.


----------



## runechase3 (May 17, 2020)

This is bizarre, and from what I’m reading so far my findings are unique to the situation. I also have only a couple 3x3 open spots in my town where the glow spot can spawn. In the past I’ve gotten one glow spot for each of my 3 characters in my town, but today I only got the glow spot for my main character. I didn’t mess with anything where the glow spot was for my main, yet it didn’t spawn in that place for my other 2 characters. In fact, my other 2 didn’t get a glow spot at all on the whole island. This is really upsetting to me because I like using the money trees in my dailies. I’m also familiar with flowers apparently disrupting these 3x3 squares and nothing being able to spawn within 4 tiles behind a house or cliff, neither of those rules apply to the spots I have available. Do glow spots just need more space than 3x3 or something? The one spot my main found it in has a 3x5 open area, and the glow spot was centered in that area. Perhaps glow spots can’t stack in the same spot for different characters, I will try to open this area up to a 3x7 area and see if this does anything. I’ll let y’all know if this works.


----------



## Cheallaigh (May 17, 2020)

runechase3 said:


> This is bizarre, and from what I’m reading so far my findings are unique to the situation. I also have only a couple 3x3 open spots in my town where the glow spot can spawn. In the past I’ve gotten one glow spot for each of my 3 characters in my town, but today I only got the glow spot for my main character. I didn’t mess with anything where the glow spot was for my main, yet it didn’t spawn in that place for my other 2 characters. In fact, my other 2 didn’t get a glow spot at all on the whole island. This is really upsetting to me because I like using the money trees in my dailies. I’m also familiar with flowers apparently disrupting these 3x3 squares and nothing being able to spawn within 4 tiles behind a house or cliff, neither of those rules apply to the spots I have available. Do glow spots just need more space than 3x3 or something? The one spot my main found it in has a 3x5 open area, and the glow spot was centered in that area. Perhaps glow spots can’t stack in the same spot for different characters, I will try to open this area up to a 3x7 area and see if this does anything. I’ll let y’all know if this works.


i'm having the same issue... i have the space, just no glowing spots.


----------



## Neechan (May 17, 2020)

I know mine stopped Appearing, but only because I’ve used mannequins because I am making a rock garden


----------



## Brecht (May 18, 2020)

Thanks for all the ideas! I did check invisible spots with x. I think it is because of the 3x3 place it needs (although I still think I have plenty of those). I just made the harsh decision to cut down some tress to create more open spots.. For now that worked out, but it’s a shame since I like the forest look.


----------



## runechase3 (May 22, 2020)

So in my 3x7 area, I was able to get all 3 of my characters’ glowing spots! What’s interesting tho is that 2 of them stacked on the same tile and the 3rd was on a different one. I repeated the trial 2 more times and the results were the same. The 4th time I tried to replicate it a fossil and a weed spawned within the 3x7 area and prevented spawns for any of the characters, even tho I removed the fossil and weed before I began playing the other 2. This leads me to believe the glow spot locations are instilled at the start of the first loading of the island for that day on all characters, and that loading takes place after other elements have been spawned in. This could explain why it’s hard for some of us to find our spots. In this 3x5 area a glowspot requires, flowers and fences and the slopes between grass and the beach can all disrupt the outer tiles of this space (the left and right vertical columns of space), but they can not disrupt the immediate tiles around where the glow spot can spawn. This leads me to conclude the best way to insure a glow spot will spawn for you is to have an open grass/dirt area (such as a park) and pray it doesn’t get disrupted by a fossil or weed in that area. I would recommend at least a 5x7 area of open space, more is safer. In this area, the left and right vertical columns can be decorated, but I wouldn’t put any sort of decorations in the top and bottom rows. Unfortunately my results do not explain why I wasn’t able to get my other characters to spawn their glow spots that one day I had a 3x5 area since I know they can stack on the same tile, but without data mining this is the best I can configure. Also the reason I say 3x5 and not 3x3 is because even tho I had my 3x7 area of complete open space, if it was 3x3 in theory it could spawn within the leftmost and rightmost 2 vertical columns of space but in my tests it never once did that. It only ever spawned in the middle 3 tiles in the middle row of the 3x7 area.


----------



## jcmbangor (Aug 29, 2020)

Since they began appearing several days into the game, I have always had a daily glow spot. A few were in spots that the tree would not grow...but I transplanted them and they grew. Since this last mini update, that seemed fixed but I have had no...and I looked everywhere three times..no glow spots for two days. I wonder if the fact that I am storing this week's million bells worth of turnips on my beach is the reason. I know it dings me to a four star island rating.


----------



## Hilbunny (Aug 29, 2020)

I didn’t have one yesterday :/
Which is annoying because someone came to my town and shook a few of my decorative money trees and now I have to re plant them.


----------

